

Customer service as your 20% time - petervandijck
http://poorbuthappy.com/ease/archives/2011/01/27/4852/customer-service-as-20-time

======
nolite
Google pay attention

~~~
petervandijck
Right - I wonder what would happen if Google would stop the 20% personal
projects policy and instead start the 20% customer service policy?

